# Grundlegende Erklärung zum OB86 gesucht



## extrusion1982 (8 August 2007)

Hallo.

Ich bin hier absoluter Neuling, habe jedoch im S7 Bereich schon zwangsgedrungen einige Erfahrungen gemacht.

Wir haben eine Anlage mit s7 300 cpu 314-2DP und 5 Slaves im einsatz.
Vor einiger Zeit kam es vor das 1 Slave ausfiel und keiner diesen Fand.
Daher möchte ich am dort vorhandenen Touch panel (mp270) eine Diagnoseseite einbauen. Ich habe bereits die vorgefertigten Bausteine von Siemens und auch die Integration ins Pro Tool downgeloaded.

Jedoch fehlt mir das grundverständnis wie ich den OB beschalten muss bzw. wie die Daten übertragen damit das mit dem fc125 funktioniert.

Habe bereits die Suche benutzt und auch bei Support Siemens geschaut.
Jedoch ist das alles ein wenig zu hoch geschrieben.
Wäre super wenn einer das für einen Laien erklären könnte.

besten dank.

mfg Christian


----------



## jabba (8 August 2007)

Hallo extrusion1982,

also der OB wird bei jedem Ausfall, bzw wiederkehr einer Station aufgerufen.  Bei Schnittstelle-> Temp stehen die Variablen die dabei übergeben werden.
Aber wenn die CPU 314 etwas älter ist, solltest Du vorher prüfen, ob die Bausteine auch noch in den Speicher passen.
Ich hab mir einen kleinen Baustein geschrieben, der halt nur zur Aufgabe hat, den Ausfall eines bestimmten Slave zu melden. Der ist zwar nicht flexibel, da die Adressen immer angepasst werden müßen, ober nur ein paar Byte lang.
Bei Bedarf kannst Du dich ja noch mal melden.


----------



## godi (8 August 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir das .pdf auch noch weiter.

godi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 August 2007)

Hallo.

In meinem OB86 steht folgendes :


```
SET   
      S     "DB1".Aufrufbits.Bit_1_OB86   (DB1.DBX89.1)
```
 
Damit stosse ich dann im OB1 den FC125 an. Ich glaube so oder so ähnlich steht es in der Berschreibung auch drin.

Fällt jetzt ein Teilnehmer aus wird der OB86 1x aufgerufen und anschliessend im OB1 der FC125 aktiviert.

Nach der Bearbeitung des FC125 wird das Bit wieder zurückgesetzt.


Wenn Du noch fragen hast dann frag  


Grüsse

Axel


----------



## Flo-1- (9 August 2007)

Zu dem Bausteinen gibt es auch noch eine Hilfe (exe, selbst extrahierend), wo die jeweiligen Parameter beschrieben sind und es gibt auch Beispiele.

In dem Step7 Manager befindet sich eine wunderschöne Hilfe.

einfach mal, wenn du den ob86 markiert hast, "F1" drücken.

mfg, flo


----------



## extrusion1982 (9 August 2007)

besten dank für eure antworten.

die pdf kannte ich bereits von der siemens hp.
mein eigentliches problem ist das ich den sinn bzw. die verwendung der temp. variablen nicht verstehe. muss ich da nur die beschalten die ich auch brauche ? ich möchte nur die kleine auswertung machen, also ob ein slave gestört oder ausgefallen ist, ohne details.


----------



## RMA (10 August 2007)

Wenn Du nur willst, dass die CPU nicht in STOP geht beim Ausfall eines DP-Slaves, dann brauchst Du gar nichts tun. Allein dass OB86 vorhanden ist reicht. 

In den TEMPs kriegst Du Information geliefert, das sagt Dir welche -DP-Slave ausgefallen oder zurückgekehrt ist. Diese Information kannst Du denn benutzten um, z.B., ein ausgefallenen DP-Slave mit SFC12 zu deaktivieren, so dass es nicht mehr stört, oder eine Meldung am OP zu setzen.

Die TEMPs sind ausführlich beschrieben im Hilfe-Datei. Wie Flo-1 sagt, einfach im Simatic Manager OB86 markieren (anklicken) und dann F1 drucken.


----------

